# Master Fuzz



## K Pedals (Oct 7, 2019)

I was blown away at how good this sounded... I’ve got a fuzz master general and this thing blows that out of the water.!.!!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice! Mine should be here pretty quick


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 7, 2019)

Pretty work !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 7, 2019)

Great looking build


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 8, 2019)

What those other guys said!

Which Ge diodes did you use?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 8, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What those other guys said!
> 
> Which Ge diodes did you use?


Thanks man... 
I used some of my favorites the D18... I love these things...  
it’s rare that I build a pedal and it shocks me... I don’t know if I just got lucky with this one or what but it sounds kinda like a super fuzz...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 8, 2019)

Do you need to roll your guitar volume back to tame this thing?  It's rare to see a Fuzz with no gain control.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2019)

Tame ...? Fuzz...?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 8, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Do you need to roll your guitar volume back to tame this thing?  It's rare to see a Fuzz with no gain control.


Idk 
I haven’t even tried that... 
I always blast the fuzz anyway ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 9, 2019)

Have you seen the BearFoot Candy Apple Fuzz?  Same basic design with some extra knobs.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Have you seen the BearFoot Candy Apple Fuzz?  Same basic design with some extra knobs.


I have seen it... PedalPCB don’t make a board for it do they???


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 9, 2019)

Nope.  Not yet anyway.  Maybe we can stir up some interest.  If you really want one now, you can go Vero...

http://tagboardeffects.blogspot.com/2014/04/bearfoot-candy-apple-fuzz-gold.html

There's a dynamite demo there.  Now I want one!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nope.  Not yet anyway.  Maybe we can stir up some interest.  If you really want one now, you can go Vero...
> 
> http://tagboardeffects.blogspot.com/2014/04/bearfoot-candy-apple-fuzz-gold.html
> 
> There's a dynamite demo there.  Now I want one!


They also have some layouts on here 





						Perf and PCB Effects Layouts
					

This is a library of perfboard and single-sided PCB effect layouts for guitar and bass for pedal building enthusiasts.




					effectslayouts.blogspot.com


----------



## Bret608 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow, that looks great! Those diodes look really cool...and you're right, this is a Super Fuzz relative. The circuit has a slightly simpler front end. In the clips I've listened to for the Fuzz Master, it sounds a lot like the modded Kay Fuzz I built. I also really like the Standard Fuzz clone I did a few years back. How pronounced of an upper octave do you get with this? I am looking for an excuse to build one, in case you couldn't tell!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

Bret608 said:


> Wow, that looks great! Those diodes look really cool...and you're right, this is a Super Fuzz relative. The circuit has a slightly simpler front end. In the clips I've listened to for the Fuzz Master, it sounds a lot like the modded Kay Fuzz I built. I also really like the Standard Fuzz clone I did a few years back. How pronounced of an upper octave do you get with this? I am looking for an excuse to build one, in case you couldn't tell!


Thanks man...
Oh cool I didn’t know this was a super fuzz relative but I knew it sounded like one...
The octave isn’t that pronounced typical... sounds more pronounced above the 12th fret and on the rhythm pickup...


----------

